# Biesse Rover Watchdog Errors



## atlasrob (Dec 21, 2009)

had to replace the internal battery on our cpu and when we rebooted the machine we are getting all kinds of watchdog servo errors. if we erase all of them the only three that are constant are for the x, y and z. will parameters have to be reset and how? why would just changing the cpu battery cause machine / computer to lose parameters


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Rob, I'd check the BIOS settings on the pc. They will reset to factory settings quite often when the battery is replaced. If that doesn't fix it, you might try reinstalling the CNC program.
Good Luck!


----------



## atlasrob (Dec 21, 2009)

only problem is i have know idea what the settings should be, the clock and date is correct so i don't where to go from there


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

What software & hardware are you using? Also the PC motherboard mfr & model/version?


----------

